# How to convert ReaderRom BCD files to something I can upload to my Kindle



## Cheepnis (Mar 3, 2010)

I received this great 4-disc set of "10,000 Books on CD-ROM - Ultimate Library" which is meant to run on Windows. While I realize that these are public domain titles and available through Gutenberg, etc, I would still like to be able to quickly move them from these discs to my Kindle. The program DOES allow me to manually and tediously export each book to a text file, but I would like to access/convert them en masse, rather than jump through so many hoops for each book.The data files have a BCD extension and I have as yet been unable to find out what I can use to decode them. The company who produced this (ReaderRom) has gone belly-up. Any help?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

not familiar with this format, afraid you might have to do a few at a time.  I would start with the ones you think you'd be most likely to read first, you don't need 10K books all at once anyway, do you?    I have a hard time with the 500 I've got on the Kindle...

Betsy


----------



## Cheepnis (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks Betsy,  I appreciate the response! I was hoping to find a simple way to convert them as a whole so I don't have to run their program off CD-ROM, locate the individual title, export it to a txt file, email it to free.kindle.com, download it to my computer, then transfer it to my Kindle.  Probably an impossible dream, but I am hoping somebody will say, "Sure! Just rename the extension to 'xyz' and transfer it to your documents folder."  Even if they just said, "rename the extension to 'xyz' and send to to free.kindle.com" it would save me a bunch of work. 

Even though I don't want to carry all the titles at once on my kindle (at least not until they make folders available) who wouldn't want all 10,000 titles instantly available off their computer's hard drive?

Ah well, the search continues.
Cheers,
Michael


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Check out the Calibre program. It may be able to help you. http://calibre-ebook.com/
If I'm understanding what you are doing now, this should eliminate a step or two for you. Convert the books to txt files, then store them in Calibre, you can upload to your kindle via your computer and usb. You can also convert them into lots of different formats if you choose.  Also, beware of mass uploading to your Kindle as it tends to get bogged down with indexing. A few at at time works so much better.


----------



## snoyes (Aug 22, 2013)

They are ACE compressed HTML files.

Rename them to .ACE
(in Windows, this can be done all at once in the command prompt:

```
REN *.BCD *.ACE
```
Then open them with any utility that supports the ACE compression format (e.g. WinACE Archiver)


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Once you have the files in a Kindle compatible format, you could save some work by using the Send to Kindle applet which, as the name suggests, will send things directly to your Kindle rather than your having to go the email, PC, USB transfer route.

Depending on the size of the files, you can send more than one at once and with this method you can also choose to have things kept in the cloud like your regular Amazon books, so you could delete them off the Kindle and still have them immediately available to download, no computer required.


----------

